# Maiden Voyage/review and week late report



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

So a little while ago I sold my ocean kayak prowler 15. Yah you know, the yellow one that has ended the lives of a few cobia!

I sold it because I wanted something more controllable in the surf for entry and landing. I hated the fact that I was going to be giving up tracking, stability, room and most of all SPEED.

So I decided to get a new yak, a prowler 13. Garth(GSH) decided he was going to keep up with the Choe(jones). So we both went out ISO new boats.

Once we got there we of course started looking at all of the kayaks side to side, and my ridiculous self ends up buying another 15fter. The prowler 13 was just too short, and it sat you too high off the water. So it would be slower, less stable etc. So basically I went in thinking I was going to spend 700 and left well...... broke.

Ended up getting a OK TRIDENT 15 Angler.
http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s...-F149-DD11-98CA-001422107090&mr:referralID=NA

"Features & Benefits :
New Comfort Plus seat back. Large roomy seat with new Comfort Plus seat back 
Rod Pod -center console,cockpit area. Access your fishing rod while you are sitting in your kayak
Unique storage tray and mounting system on the Rod Pod lid 
Sonar Shield - windshield/water window for fish finder.First ever Sonar Shield provides storage for your fishing finder; also while in use the covers acts as a shield from waves and easy reading in sunlight , or closed to protect FF during transport.
Large bow hatch for plenty of storage 
Transducer Compatible Scupper -designed for Hummingbird , but adaptable
Molded-in foot wells with long leg capacity - better than the P15
Oversized tank well for live bait well and crate storage 
Paddle keepers with easy to pull tabs 
Large bow hatch for plenty of storage 

Specifications :
Length: 15’ 7.5”
Width: 29”
Weight: 60 lbs (Probably stripped , with hatches off)
Maximum Weight Capacity: 500-550 lbs ( !!! )

Comment: 
The Trident is 3 inches longer, half inch wider and weights 4 lbs more than the P15.
The Trident is higher and drier than the P15, and the seat rides higher also. Good secondary stability combined with speed, due to redisigned hull.
The Trident cockpit is similar to the P13, but supposed to be longer and roomier."

It looked sweet. redesigned hull, looked fast. Sharp edges, all the areas that used to hold water now have channels to dump water out. Looked great and couldnt wait. We both got the trident. yellow(visibility for out in the water)
We went fishing within half an hour to test out the yaks. It was a GREAT decision. This boat just plain hauls ass. stays DRY. tracks perfectly.
and is a pain in the ass to turn. 

Definatley happy I got the boat. Great cockpit layout. 

Went fishing again the next day and managed a couple keepers. Heres some pics of the yak in water and of the fish.

OK made a winner with this boat.

























































I am in love with this new boat. I see some dead cobia that are going to be riding inside that hatch this summer. Just finished rigging it up. Fishfinder, anchor trolley, front and rear flushmounts.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Congrats on the new ride.
I got one too. 
Love it tooPretty stable huh?
Nice flounders in the yaks there.
How come you got one mounted right side up and one up side down on top ov the Shevy?
Oh by the way they make a 11' and 13' trident if 
you wanted one more controlable in the surf .Some of the dealers don't have them yet up here.

What kind of Fish Finder did you get and did you get the transducer adaptor to fit into the scupper hole?


----------



## dafishguy (Apr 13, 2006)

Great info and pictures! I will be looking for a new yak soon and that one will be at or near the top of my list!


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

They had to kick me out of ARC in Kiln Creek the other day for drooling all over the Tridents... maybe next year.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Nice report, Neil.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Thanks Neil, my bro-in-law will like this review.


----------



## WILSON (Aug 27, 2002)

That rod storage might come in handy for thoase surf launches!!


----------



## Trout MAn (Jan 5, 2008)

Ntkg...where did ya find those type stringers?


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

WILSON said:


> That rod storage might come in handy for thoase surf launches!!



yeah no more losing $600.00 in 15 seconds for me brother....


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Trout MAn said:


> Ntkg...where did ya find those type stringers?


bps has them. they dont rust and hold up very well and they don't weigh anything. I replace them every two years bc the plastic gets degraded from the sun, but best stringer for the buck bar none.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Good looking new rides there bro !! 

Now to step up on the soap box................where's your life jackets you big dummies !!  Just looking out for your personal interests brother !!


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

jay b said:


> Good looking new rides there bro !!
> 
> Now to step up on the soap box................where's your life jackets you big dummies !!  Just looking out for your personal interests brother !!



if you look in the very back, its nice and secure... lol. thanks for the callout. i swear its easy water tho!


btw jay i dont have your number anymore. lost my phone a few months ago, pm yours buddy... any good yak fishin goin on?


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Couldn't help the call out, hate to loose a fellow fisherman !!

It's been kind of slow for me lately and I was in Fla. visiting Mom and Pop last week but I did make it out to the East OV jetties the week before with Rick C and between the two of us we caught over 100 Flounder, 1 Spanish, 1 Pup and numerous Toads. Unfortunately the Spanish and the Pup were the only ones big enough to get the invite home for dinner. I can't tell you how many 17 - 18 1/2" Flounder we threw back but it was at least a third of them. All fish were caught with either the squid/gudgeon sammich on a Fluke Killer rig or a gudgeon fished with a Gulp on a lead head. The week before that I was over on the Eastern Shore near Ship Shoal Island and did about the same but was lucky enough to find two that went 19 1/2" that did get the invite home.

I'm going to try and fish somewhere Sat. A/M early to look for the Flatties before the season shuts down til the end of the month, probably Lynnhaven. Give me a shout.

Jay (675-2637)


----------



## Trout MAn (Jan 5, 2008)

got the stringer...thanks for the info , it is light, and also easy to handle not bad for 3.50$


----------

